# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Türk memurun kıt Almancası panik yarattı

## bozok

*'Bristol'ü 'pistol' anladı alarma bastı* 



*Türk memurun kıt Almancası soygun paniği yarattı*

*3.2.2010 / İsmail GüKMEN-VİYANA / VATAN* 


Viyana’daki Vakıfbank şubesinde az Almanca bilen Türk memur kendisine* “Bristol Otel nerede”* diye soran adamın *“pistole”* (tabanca) dediğini sanınca polisi çağırdı. 80 yaşındaki adam tutuklandı.

Avusturya’nın başkenti Viyana’da, önceki gün benzeri ancak komedi filmlerinde görülecek bir olay gerçekleşti. 





Olay, emekli bir işçinin, işlem yaptırmak için ülkede bulunan tek Türk bankası Vakıfbank’a girmesiyle başladı. Sessizce ismi açıklanmayan Türk memurun yanına giden 80 yaşındaki Leopold Bauer, bankoya eğilerek bir şey sordu. Bunun üzerine, memur önce panikledi. Sonra da hiçkimseye çaktırmadan, masasının altında bulunan alarm butonuna bastı. şube, sağır eden alarm sesiyle yankılandı. Ne olduğunu anlamayan ve sesten rahatsız olan Bauer de bankayı terketti. Ancak henüz çok fazla uzaklaşmamışken, olay yerine gelen özel polis ekibi tarafından göz altına alındı. 

Yaşlı adam, karakoldaki sorgusunda, banka soygunculuğuyla suçlandığını öğrenince şok geçirdi. Bir gün boyunca sorgulanan adamın yardımına ise, bankanın güvenlik video kayıtları yetişti. Ve gizem sonunda çözüldü. Bauer, Almancası çok az olan Türk memura,* “Bristol Nerede”* diye sormuştu. Avusturyalı adam, bu soruyla aslında bankanın yakınlarındaki Bristol Oteli’ni kastetmişti. Ancak Türk memur, Bauer’ın,* “Pistole nerede”* diye sorduğunu sanmıştı. Almanca’da* “pistole”,* tabanca anlamına geliyor. Korkan memur da bu yanlış anlama sonunda, alarma basmıştı. 

*Bankanın karşısında*

Polis, olay çözüldükten sonra Leopold Bauer’ı serbest bıraktı. Olay, Avusturya basınında geniş yer buldu. Otel Bristol, Kaerntner Ring olarak bilinen caddenin üzerinde bulunuyor. Vakıfbank’ın karşısında olan bu otel Avusturya’nın en çok tanınan otellerinin başında geliyor.

*BANKA VE BANKACIDAN şİKAYETüİYİM*

Olayla ilgili açıklama yapan Bauer,_ “Bankadaki memurların Ring Caddesi’ni çok iyi bildiklerini düşündüm. Bankaya girdim ve ’Bristol nerede?’ diye sordum. Memur sorumu yanlış anlamış. Bankanın içinde birden bire alarm çalmaya başladı. Meğer Türk banka memuru Bristol ile pistole kelimesinin anlamlarını karıştırmış. 80 yaşında bir adam olarak gözatına alındım. Polis beni saatlerce sorguladı. Ve en sonunda suçsuz olduğum meydana çıktı. Bankadan ve bankacıdan şikayetçiyim”_ dedi.


...

----------

